# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Wann  schlaft ihr  in Thailand
phommel: Online now

sweetangle  26, Asian, Bangkok, Thailand   

Warm welcome and pleasure to make new friends and maybe something more

I am Asian girl who 26 years old, I am down to earth , easy going, simply,pamper ,ordinary girl who love easy life, I have black eyes , and black hair, My hobbies are make cook, like down to bed, go out to shopping ,What is the love word , why do i come, because of I am looking to someone who love to care me, give me some a piece of love, Then he loves to jisow the love in my heart,Someone who tak...  Online Now!  






 yhadsky  27, Asian, Cebu, Philippines   

"i_leave_pc_on" Looking for Soulmate

Hoping to meet someone who can put a smile in my face,makes me happy,exciting and can give a sense to the conversation. Prefer who can spent time with me online,not too much busy at work and cannot even leave a message in a day.Can travel anytime he wants. And someone looking for marriage.  Online Now!  






 agnes_buaron  28, Asian, general santos city, Philippines   

im looking a man who are loving understanding and welling to marry me

im simple, understanding and caring. i like cooking and singing. if u like my profile just contact me i'm here always reply u. i'm looking for serious man who marry me and have a good family.  Online Now!  






 penguinmay  24, Asian, Bangkok, Thailand   

penguin looking good person 

I am Penguin from Thailand,Asian girl i have black long hair, eyes,Single , easy going, open minded, thoughtful, imagine girl, i like good person, i don't like to make somebody be anxious me, i am interested in languages, history, reading stuff books, seeing the movies, comedy and romance, listen soft folk music, country, travelling, hanging out and date with friends when i have time i could stay ...  Online Now!  






 maris_best06  33, Asian, Tacloban, Philippines   

looking for a lifetime partner/marriage

hi, i am 33 yrs old..a single mom of a 2yrs old baby girl..i live with my daughter and with my parents..i spare my time with my daughter, playing with them, watching tv. i have interest in cooking, im caring, loving,,,,,,,,,,,, and sweet...............  Online Now!  






 redroses07  43, Asian, Pasig City, Philippines   

looking for friends and see what happen next....

im a simple person, warm hearted, sometimes im moody, im easy to get along with.  Online Now!  






 wycley  28, African American, lynn, United States   

a real man looking for a real woman

hi, my name is wycley, i am 28 years old live in massachusetts. i like playing soccer, basketball and football. i also like reading, watching tv(news). i don't really have much to say but i need a real woman in my life.  Online Now!  






 sabia  36, Asian, BKK, Thailand   

I NEED FRIEND FOR ENJOY

I'M EXPERT ABOUT THAI FOOD,LIKE SWIMMING,PLAY POOL AND NEED SOMEONE TAKE CARE FOR LEARN AND TEACH ME SOMETHING..  Online Now!  






 yoshidonna_2208  29, Asian, Fukushima Ken, Japan   

im a simple person want to have more friends for those interested just mail me okey

im a jolly, simple, shy typebut funny person i want to go mall , driving, and spent time with my family  Online Now!  






 sweetcandybeloved  26, Asian, NEW YORK CITY, United States   

I have cam at msn...wasabi_crepes

I AM LOOKING SERIOUS RELATIONSHIP AND NOT FUN...PLZ MESSAGE ME IF U SAME AS ME............  Online Now!  







12345678910Next >

----------


## big_cloud

Dat Phommel ist doch jetzt hier in EU bzw CH

Die Maedel sind halt frueh ausgeschlafen und in USA East Coast ist grad mal frueher Abend

----------

Quelle ? *sabber*

----------


## Enrico

Also in Thailand, wenn wir zu Hause sind, sind wir spätestens um 9 im Bett. Frag mich nicht warum, aber da ist der Tag zu Ende. Fängt dafür auch um 5 wieder an.

----------


## schiene

Nie vor 23 Uhr und nicht länger als 07Uhr.Dafür öfters ein Schläfchen zw.13-15Uhr es sei denn wir sind on Tour.

----------


## Hua Hin

@Phommel 
Quelle: DiA.com

Volker lässt anscheinend die Grundeinstellung und ändert nicht auf den
thailändischen Bereich.
Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich noch mal was loswerden,
dass die Philippinengirls wesentlich .... (überlasse ich eurer Phantasie :aetsch: )

Gruss Alex

----------

> "I am Asian girl ...I have black eyes , and black hair, ...


Das habe ich aber auch noch nicht gewußt.   ::  
Zu Thema. Im Alltagsleben (nicht Urlaub) so gegen 23 - 24 Uhr zu Bett, auch schon mal früher, da ich viel gelesen habe, meist gegen 6 Uhr morgens aufgestanden. War mit der Zeit irgendwie selbstverständlich geworden, das frühe Aufstehen. Na ja, hatte ja meinen Sohn zu versorgen, der um 7.15 Uhr vom Schulbus abgeholt wurde.
Nachmittags gab's schon mal eine Siesta von 1 oder 2 Stunden.

----------


## guenny

Wir gehn meist so gegen 10, stehn aber auch sehr früh auf. Nachmittags so ein kleines Nickerchen bequem auf dem Bett, Aircondition ist sehr erholsam.

----------

> Also in Thailand, wenn wir zu Hause sind, sind wir spätestens um 9 im Bett. Frag mich nicht warum, aber da ist der Tag zu Ende. Fängt dafür auch um 5 wieder an.


So kenne ich das auch im Baan! Aber morgens um 5 ist auch toll, wenn man mit dem Kaffee draußen sitzt und der Tag beginnt und es ist noch nicht so heiß!

----------

> @Phommel 
> Quelle: DiA.com
> 
> Volker lässt anscheinend die Grundeinstellung und ändert nicht auf den
> thailändischen Bereich.
> Bei der Gelegenheit muss ich noch mal was loswerden,
> dass die Philippinengirls wesentlich .... (überlasse ich eurer Phantasie :aetsch: )
> 
> Gruss Alex


Ändert sich dann die gegenwärtige Uhrzeit?   ::  Wenn es doch hier 24 Uhr ist, ist es in Thailand 5 Uhr, oder? ( OK an Ende Oktober, 6 Uhr)? Aber alle sind online!?

Und wie ändere ich jetzt, bei phommels nächstem posting, die Grunfeinstellung auf den thailändischen Bereich?

Alex ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest ( meine jetzt nicht die Philippinengirls), also klär mich auf!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Hua Hin

Hi Volker
natürlich ändert sich nichts an der Uhrzeit. 
Online ist immer in der jeweiligen Landeszeit live.

Was ich meinte, wenn Du nichts an der Homepage änderst, erscheinen die
Kontakte weltweit. Die Philippinengirls kontakten dann sichtbar am meisten. OK, ist ja auch ne page hauptsächlich für den asiatischen Raum.

Du musst nur "any country" in Thailand ändern und Photos anklicken.
Das war`s schon.
Mich wundert nur immer, dass die verheirateten Männer das grösste Interesse für solche Seiten zeigen.  ::  

Gruss Alex

----------


## Dieter

> Mich wundert nur immer, dass die verheirateten Männer das grösste Interesse für solche Seiten zeigen.  
> 
> Gruss Alex


Das wundert mich ueberhaupt nicht.

----------

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> Mich wundert nur immer, dass die verheirateten Männer das grösste Interesse für solche Seiten zeigen.  
> 
> Gruss Alex
> 
> 
> Das wundert mich ueberhaupt nicht.




Da Du ja nicht verheiratet bist interessiert Dich das ja auch nicht. 

Herzlich willkommen.

Dein alter "Freund" Walter

----------


## Dieter

Servus Walter und Prost. Schneider trink ich nicht gerne, lieber Erdinger.

----------


## Hua Hin

Erdinger? Unser Kaisers Manna  

Bleib Du bei Löwenbräu

----------


## Dieter

Loewenbraeu ist untrinkbar.

Euer Kaiser? Da liegste voll daneben. Zum einen ist er Giesinger und zum andern deutsches Kulturgut!

Ausserdem lernte ich ihn mal kurz persoenlich kennen und finde, ein klasse Typ.

----------

> Hi 
> 
> Mich wundert nur immer, dass die verheirateten Männer das grösste Interesse für solche Seiten zeigen.


Alex, ich werde mich jetzt nicht verteidigen aber habe die Seite ja nur gefunden weil du den Link hier eingestellt hast und da ich ständig bemüht bin, meinen asiatischen Erfahrungshorizont zu erweitern, habe ich halt mal reingeklickt.

 :hallo:

----------


## Dieter

Mit dem schlafen in Thailand hat das jetzt aber nix mehr zu tun.

Also ich geh so zwischen 0.00h und 2.00h ins Bett und komm zwischen 8.00h und 10.00h wieder raus.

----------

Dieter, das passt, 8 Stunden müssen sein :schlafen:

----------


## Hua Hin

Schon klar Volker, 
es gibt da noch ganz andere, die ihren asiatischen Erfahrungshorizont erweitert haben und heute sind sie pleite.  :: 

Gruss Alex

----------

> Loewenbraeu ist untrinkbar.
> 
> Euer Kaiser? Da liegste voll daneben. Zum einen ist er Giesinger und zum andern deutsches Kulturgut!
> 
> Ausserdem lernte ich ihn mal kurz persoenlich kennen und finde, ein klasse Typ.


*WIE BITTE ?*

Das ist doch einer von den Roten!

Walter

----------

> Schon klar Volker, 
> es gibt da noch ganz andere, die ihren asiatischen Erfahrungshorizont erweitert haben und heute sind sie pleite. 
> 
> Gruss Alex


Um mich davor zu schützen, erweitere ich ja meinen Horizont  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

Der Kaiser is durch einen leichten Knick im Karma zufaellig als Unaussprechlicher wiedergeboren worden, das is Schade aber der Typ ganz in Ordnung.

Keine Ahnung was der im letzten Leben ausgefressen hat, damit es so gekommen ist   :cool:  .

----------

> Der Kaiser is durch einen leichten Knick im Karma zufaellig als Unaussprechlicher wiedergeboren worden, das is Schade aber der Typ ganz in Ordnung.
> 
> Keine Ahnung was der im letzten Leben ausgefressen hat, damit es so gekommen ist   .


  ::   Bin schon wieder mal vollkommen Ahnungslos worum es jetzt hier geht!?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Dieter, 
die Wege des Herrn sind manchmal unergründlich
oder wie heisst es so schön
der Fussballgott muss ein Bayer sein.  ::

----------

> der Fussballgott muss ein Bayer sein.


  :Nono:  Wer ist Meister? Bayern?  :Nono:  

Aber Schalke, dem Fußballgott sei Dank, auch nicht! Die wurden das letze mal 1958 Meister, kurz danach wurde ich geboren, das war es dann für Schalke, solange ich lebe, vielleicht wieder 2058

----------


## Samuianer

Aufgrund meiner Berufung als "Raubtierdompteur" in der Tourismusindustrie und als Einzelkaempfer kommt es haeufig vor das es 2:00 Morgens/in der Nacht ist, bevor ich mein muedes Haupt niederbetten kann. Ergebniss: + 8 Std. = 10:00 Vormittags! Da ich mich dann mit Wasser/Seife/rasieren etc. Tee oder Cappuccino/Caffe Latte erstmal auf den Tag vorbereite, wird es meist 12:00 bis ich wieder auf der "Buehne" stehe.

Am 28. (z.B.) ein ganz normaler Tag, spaet Abends Treffen mit Meister-Chef-Koch Ian Sherlock vom Buri Rasa Resort, Frau und Gaesten aus den USA, viel Spass und Einiges an Getraenken... kein Auge zugemacht. gegen 4:00 Morgens, nach Nathon, ab auf die Faehre, Minibus, Malaysia, stempeln und zurueck. 

Ein Nickerchen oder 2, im Bus und wieder auf die Faehre - Samui - Chaweng... Gaestegruppe von 22 Leuten empfangen... irgendwann Abendessen, Dusche, gegen 24:00 ohnmaechtig ins Bett...heute Morgen gegen 07:30 den ersten Kaffee ueber den Knorpel rinnen lassen, Dusche, rasieren, seit 8:50 wieder im Hotel... am delegieren.

Zu Zeiten voellig 'normal', bin ja hier nicht im Urlaub! 

Da ich eh' eine Nachteule und eingeschriebens Mitglied der B-Society Link:  (Alternative zur 08:00-16:00 Gesellschaft) bin, habe ich andere Rythmen als Andere.

Kann damit aber sehr gut leben!

----------

> Wer ist Meister? Bayern?


Jetzt sind die Bayern (die Unaussprechlichen) ausnahmsweise EINMAL nicht Deutscher Meister geworden; aber das hier:

# Europapokal der Landesmeister (3) / Champions League (1)

    * Sieger: 1974, 1975, 1976, 2001
    * Zweiter: 1982, 1987, 1999

# UEFA-Pokalsieger (1): 1996
# Europapokal der Pokalsieger (1): 1967
# Weltpokal (2): 1976, 2001
# Double (6): 1969, 1986, 2000, 2003, 2005, 2006
# Deutscher Meister (20): 1932, 1969, 1972, 1973, 1974, 1980, 1981, 1985, 1986, 1987, 1989, 1990, 1994, 1997, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2003, 2005, 2006

spricht wohl Bände und für sich. Ich weis, ich weis, alles nur Zufall, vielleicht haben die Unaussprechlichen ja auch gar nicht selbst gespielt sondern spielen lassen. Aber von wem; Stuttgart (hi,hi) Bremen (hi,hi,hi) Schalke (hi,hi,hi,hi) oder gar dem Lokal(Rivalen?) (hi,ha,hi,ho)?

Walter

----------


## Daniel Sun

Fußball ist mir ehrlich gesagt, scheißegal!

Ins Bett geh ich wenn ich müde bin. Kann um 22.00 Uhr sein, kann aber auch 2.00 Uhr oder später werden. Und aufstehen tu ich meist nach dem aufwachen, manchmal aber auch erst später. Ist halt Urlaub, da schau ich nicht auf die Uhr.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## schiene

@Walter
sehe ich auch so,Bayern München ist der erfolgreichste Klub Deutschlands national wie auch international.Klar ist auch das jedes Team mal ein stärkeres oder schlechteres Jahr hat.Aber die Bayern sind eigentlich sehr beständig und wissen auch mit ihrem Geld zu haushalten was viele große Vereine nicht können(Schalke,Dortmund,Hertha u.v.a.)

Doch nun zum Thema:wann schlaft ihr in Thailand.hatte ja schon was dazu geschrieben doch ergänzend fällt mir noch ein:
Immer nach dem Sex,jaaaaaa,ich bin so einer ... :knutsch:

----------

> ...................................Doch nun zum Thema:wann schlaft ihr in Thailand.hatte ja schon was dazu geschrieben doch ergänzend fällt mir noch ein:
> Immer nach dem Sex,jaaaaaa,ich bin so einer ... :knutsch:


Auweia, dann käme ich gar nicht mehr zum schlafen.

Walter

----------


## schiene

::  

warum hab ich jetzt das Bild hier rein gesetzt? :respekt: Walter

----------


## schiene

Also wenn mal einer zu lange schläft und nicht aufstehen will wecke ich die immer so......
http://www.hornoxe.com/knaller-am-fuss/

----------

> warum hab ich jetzt das Bild hier rein gesetzt? :respekt: Walter


.....weil ich so schamlos untertreibe?

Walter

----------


## schiene

das würdest du doch nie machen oder?  ::  
ganz böse gesagt,wäre das Bild in etwa so zu deuten wie, naja,wie soll ichs sagen,auch,du verkraftest es schon...wer das Maul soweit aufreißt hat recht :gitarre: 
na,war das diplomatisch?  ::

----------

> das würdest du doch nie machen oder?  
> ganz böse gesagt,wäre das Bild in etwa so zu deuten wie, naja,wie soll ichs sagen,auch,du verkraftest es schon...wer das Maul soweit aufreißt hat recht :gitarre: 
> na,war das diplomatisch?


Das war nicht nur diplomatisch, das entsprach sogar der Wahrheit. Außerdem;  wer austeilt (so wie ich manchmal) muss auch einstecken können. Ich jedenfalls habe damit keine Probleme.

Walter

----------


## schiene

rischtisch,muß halt alles bissel im Rahmen bleiben und dann machts auch Spaß :super:

----------

> Doch nun zum Thema:wann schlaft ihr in Thailand.hatte ja schon was dazu geschrieben doch ergänzend fällt mir noch ein:
> Immer nach dem Sex,jaaaaaa,ich bin so einer ... :knutsch:


Wenn deine Frau das zuläßt, sit das OK! :schlafen:

----------


## Dieter

Da hab ich immer erstmal Lust auf ein schoenes Bierchen   :cool:  .

----------


## guenny

Dieter, so als Entspannung nach getaner Arbeit oder als Belohnung für die erbrachte Leistung?    ::

----------


## Dieter

Beides Guenny! Das gehoert ja zusammen   :cool:  .

Jetzt hatte ich da glatt was ueberlesen, ich mein natuerlich "zur Entspannung nach empfangener Zuneigung" jetz mal vorsichtig ausgedrueckt.

----------


## guenny

So schön hätt ich das nicht sagen können!

----------

> [object Object]


 schläft die Beglückte i.d.R. vor mir ein  :wai:

----------

Hiermit stelle ich offiziel den Antrag dieses Hansel-Wai-Smile in den Mülleimer zu klicken.

Ist ja genauso ekelhaft wie diese Zehentangas namens Flip Flops.

----------

Abgelehnt, die Tangas hast Du schließlich hier rein gebracht, Schon vergessen ?

Also ab in die Ecke und 9 Wai, aber korrekt, wenn ich bitten darf.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich mag Flip Flops...lassen sich selbst Größe 46 noch relativ gut im Gepäck verstauen. :super:

----------


## Dieter

> Hiermit stelle ich offiziel den Antrag dieses Hansel-Wai-Smile in den Mülleimer zu klicken.


Sichere Dir diese Angelegenheit betreffend volle Unterstuetzung zu!

----------


## schiene

:wai:

----------


## Enrico

Nischt, den mag ich :wai:  :cool:

----------


## Dieter

Wenns schee macht  :nenene:

----------

> Nischt, den mag ich :wai:


Ich auch!  ::

----------


## Dieter

Phommel, ich stelle fest wir sind hier nicht bei der Mehrheit   :cool:  .

----------

Jo Dieter

Alles Hansel hier. Fehlt nur noch, dass der   :Sing:   hier sich anmeldet.   ::

----------


## guenny

Phommel, da wäre ich dagegen, ganz entschieden! Willst du uns hier erschrecken oder was?
Diesen Wai-dingens mag ich übrigens auch nicht. Waien wir uns hier gegenseitig was vor oder wie? Brauchts hier ständig Ehrerbietungsbezeugungen?
O.k., wenn wir dann dem Chef begegnen, also Enrico, so in der Shoutbox, dann, aber sonst?

----------

Mensch Daniel, nur weil ein Angehöriger einer europäischen Minderheit, die Liebhaber des  :wai: als Hansel tituliert, mußt doch nicht sofort anfangen zu schleimen  :Nono:   :wai: 

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Mensch Daniel, nur weil ein Angehöriger einer europäischen Minderheit, die Liebhaber des als Hansel tituliert, mußt doch nicht sofort anfangen zu schleimen


Kann dir nicht ganz folgen....

Gruß Daniel

----------

Daniel SORRY, ist halt Sch... im Büro, muß immer wieder wegdrücken wenn jemand kommt und zwischdurch auch mal arbeiten, da kommt es schon mal zu Verwechslungen. Du warst nicht gemeint, sondern guenny!
Sorry

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ach so...

----------

